# Revell X-3 Instructions



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Would anyone happen to have a scanned copy of the instructions to the Revell X-3 kit of many years ago?

I scored one for $0.25 at a yard sale yesterday, and it's complete except for the nose landing gear. I figure I can scrapbox that, but I'd like to see how it goes together so I know how to take it apart!

Any help is greatly appreciated!

jeff


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Only .25c??? Grrrrrrr. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I believe I have that kit in my archives. I will look when I get home from work. 


tom


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Tom
Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I haven't forgot about you. I still have to dig it up and will try to remember how to scan the directions and post them for you.

tom


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Tom
No rush, man. No rush.

Jeff


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I sincerely apoligize for not responding sooner. My father's (a WWII vet) health has taken a turn for the worse and he had to be put into a nursing home. What with all of the issues with admitting him and then dealing with all of his stuff, I have had little time to get into my modeling.

Jeff, I finally found my X-3 model. Unfortunately, it is the Lindbergh version. It's been a couple of years since I purchased it so that fact was lost in time. 

I am doubly sorry for the wait and mix-up.

tom


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Tom

Not to worry. Your father's health is much more important. I'm dealing with something similar with my mother.

Also, don't worry about the X-3. I stumbled upon a copy of the instructions a few weeks ago. I should have said something on this board, but frankly, I forgot!!

Maybe I need to go to a nursing home.

Jeff


----------

